# Dogs 101 Havanese



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted in here before but I'd like to hear what everyone thinks about this.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh YES, I have seen this many, MANY times... LOL in fact, it was THIS video that just had me SET on the breed! We went down to meet Katie Say and her dogs and the rest, they say, is history! 

ha ha ha, "If you DON'T want to brush your dog, this is NOT the dog for YOU!!!" LOL SO true!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha, I've seen this before. I love it when he says "It should look messy, it should look moppy" because that is what Lizzie looks like!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh My! Darling! I have NOT seen this before and if I didn't already have a couple Havs, this would surely have made me interested! 

Our two stayed at a boarding facility for a week. The gals there love them, especially the way they walk on their hind legs. I knew they were more popular on the East coast than they are here, but I guess hadn't realized they were the fifth most popular breed?? And if Barbra Walters says hers said I Love You, that is probably true. Finn is really a talker. He makes the most varied sounds I have ever heard from a dog, totally unlike Augie. 

I thought it was kind of funny, the two different pronunciations of Havanese in the video. I am in the Have A Knees camp.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I was sold on this breed when I saw this on Animal Plant. A few months later a little furball named Maya joined the family and now the family is complete.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG I haven't seen that in a long time---besides Rover (the main black and tan) my friend's 2 havs are in it also. Thanks for the link :whoo:


----------



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

This was the first time I really learned anything about Havs. And I was hooked! Within a year of watching (and doing additional research) I got 2 Hav babies!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

So funny. Showed it to dh last night. He said, "If I'd seen that, I would never have let you bring a Havanese home!"

ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DonnaC said:


> So funny. Showed it to dh last night. He said, "If I'd seen that, I would never have let you bring a Havanese home!"
> 
> ound:


Why?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Grooming and the forest-magnet factor. Not sure what he's talking about -- I do all grooming. I guess he does do some of the sweeping, though. 

He loves the dogs, but they're definitely mine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DonnaC said:


> Grooming and the forest-magnet factor. Not sure what he's talking about -- I do all grooming. I guess he does do some of the sweeping, though.
> 
> He loves the dogs, but they're definitely mine.


Ahhh, OK. I can understand that. It doesn't bother MY DH at all... he neither grooms nor sweeps nor even NOTICES stuff on the floor!ound:

And I guess for me, the "mess" made by a 16.5 lb dog (and the grooming time!) is just SO much less than my 3 horses used to make that it was a non-issue.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Every time my niece comes over she just rubs and rubs and rubs on the boys. Then is amazed she has no hair on her That is also what my hubby loves about them. We had a lab/dachshund mix (looked like a lab with it's legs cut in half) in the house before and she shed like crazy!


----------

